
"Apple's 'iPad' is the harbinger of the ebook revolution" is just speculation - anulman
http://thoughts.aidannulman.com/3-reasons-why-this-whole-apples-ipad-is-the-h
======
JCThoughtscream
Not exactly a great article. The author seems to imply that there wasn't an
mp3 player market before the ipod - a factually false statement. I still even
have my 125mb AAA battery-powered player lurking somewhere in my closet. And
as many college students can tell you, there is QUITE a collection of pirated
textbooks and latest releases floating around the various IRC channels...

